# Headphones for TV? Technical dilemma..



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi chaps,

I've just bought myself a new TV, (LG 43" 4K jobby, nothing fancy and unbelivably cheap tbh!)

Anyway, I live with my parents and usually when I eventually sit down they are in bed, lol.

So I need to get some bluetooth headphones / or whatever to watch it.

I've been eyeing up these:

https://www.johnlewis.com/sennheise...d-sound-rf-wireless-headphones-black/p1821211

Now... I'm also thinking of getting an xbox one in the future mainly for forza / Horizon 4 during the winter time.

With this, I'm guessing I will need a turtlebeach or something in order to play / talk and have the noise come through the headphones.

Does this mean I need to buy 2 sets of headphones -

1 set for the actual TV,

and another, separate set for gaming with?

Or am I missing a trick and there's a product that could do both if I knew what I was looking at.... (i.e, turtlebeach of some sort?)

Cheers lads!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I use Bose QC 35 Series two, would do both jobs and many more... ie Holidays, Plane/Train trips, while at work great for drowning out background noise etc

May not be cheapest but deals can be found and not that much more then the ones you listed.

Tom.


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you get the TV from Sky.com by any chance?

Excellent value. My only gripe was the lack of a headphone socket.

I would warn you that there are numerous mentions on numerous forums that the only bluetooth headphones that are guaranteed to work with LG TVs are their own LG Sound Sync brand. The choice of these is limited.

However, I found a little bluetooth gadget which successfully connects to the TV. You then connect your wired headphones to the little gadget. You can buy it from Amazon at this link;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073TRRXFR/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Alternatively, you can buy wireless headphones that have a base unit that connects to the TV via optical cable, although these are quite expensive.

I did initially try buying a little Digital to Audio Convertor that I plugged an optical cable into, and then my headphones into the DAC, but it is unamplified and the volume was really too low.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you going to be talking to people on the XBox?

If so, consider a headset rather than headphone.

My lad has a Sennheiser headset, bought 4 or 5 years ago, maybe even more, for £90. Really nice sound from them. Has an issue one of the cables after a couple of years and they replaced for a new set without question too.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom_the_great said:


> I use Bose QC 35 Series two, would do both jobs and many more... ie Holidays, Plane/Train trips, while at work great for drowning out background noise etc
> 
> May not be cheapest but deals can be found and not that much more then the ones you listed.
> 
> Tom.


I have these and use them for travelling and watching movies in my bunk at work and they are amazing !!!

Never thought of actually using them as a headset for xbox, might have to look into that as i wasn't sure it even had a mic lol


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

danwel said:


> I have these and use them for travelling and watching movies in my bunk at work and they are amazing !!!
> 
> Never thought of actually using them as a headset for xbox, might have to look into that as i wasn't sure it even had a mic lol


Yeah the mic is built in (forget which side) but you can answer phone calls too  incase you didn't know.

I think they have to be plugged in to the controller rather then totally wireless but its not big drama to me.


----------



## apj0524 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have considered the Bose BT Headphones but was told they delay between the pictures and sound would be and issue, is then not the case


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I have no issues with sound sync or quality. 

Watched films via ipad, Samsung tv also playing games via xbox one.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks guys! Can't believe I still haven't sorted this out yet.. So much to choose from haha. Annoyingly, about 2 years ago I bought some Bose noise cancelling headphones but they aren't the wireless version! 

Cheers


----------

